# NEW YORK | Beckford Tower & House | 125m | 410ft | 30 fl | 66m | 215ft | 19 fl | T/O



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

there are currently no renderings for this tower, but it is being built to pair an extravagant limestone tower a block away. 

*301 East 81st Tops Out & Gets Limestoned: Two-Tower UES Condo Development Has $713.6M Combined Sellout*




























the shorter tower, 301 East 81st Street, has already topped off.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

from a live feed. On the right

https://balticlivecam.com/cameras/united-states/new-york/new-york-2/


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

repost from city compilations



Luca9A8M said:


> *301 East 81st Street* - 5 March 2019
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

*Signage revealed as Beckford House & Tower prepare for sales launch*


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Beckford Tower, the taller building, has topped out.

https://newyorkyimby.com/2019/06/be...reet-in-yorkville-on-the-upper-east-side.html


----------



## JohnDee (May 20, 2015)

Streets rather drab around there, something like this is needed.


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

> SOURCE: https://www.instagram.com/p/B2er76Fg7FO/​


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

with the crown it really seems taller than 400'. Even in the densley built Upper East Side it manages to pop out in unexpected places.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

rendering finally unveiled + full height is 438ft. 

https://www.slcearch.com/project/beckford-tower/


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

> SOURCE: https://forum.newyorkyimby.com/t/new-york-beckford-tower-301-east-80th-st-438-ft-30-floors/4218/36​


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Construction Update: Beckford House and Tower*
*JANUARY 23, 2020* | FIELD CONDITION

*Architects:* Studio Sofield (Design), SLCE Architects (Executive); *Developer:* Icon Realty Management; *Program:* Residential; *Location*: Upper East Side, New York, NY; *Completion:* 2020


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Stone Façades Progressing On Beckford Tower And House On The Upper East Side*



































































































































> SOURCE: https://newyorkyimby.com/2020/02/st...d-tower-and-house-on-the-upper-east-side.html​


----------



## RandySavage (Mar 22, 2006)

Super welcome 1920s throwback architecture. Nice to see buildings like these (and RAMSA's supertalls) among the endless & depressing New Modernism and ridiculous gimmick towers.


----------

